# Betta Imbellis....The gems of the Betta World.



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

As many of you know, I am going to be breeding my Betta Imbellis. Today, I put the mirror in to try to get the male to make a bubblenest. He decided to allow me to take pictures of him unlike the usual hiding behind objects and here's what I got.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

He is a pretty betta. Good luck Betta man.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Amazing! love the colors.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ooh pretty


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool lookin Betta... Good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you. I wish my camera would take better pictures. He's more pretty in real life. I'm hoping that he'll win my aquarium club's betta show.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Apparently, I got all hybrids. Probably hybrids with mahachaiensis. I will be getting rid of all but three. My mostly black hybrid which I hope to spawn with a halfmoon splenden and the male in this pic and the prettiest female. The other three include 2 hybrid males and one female. Sure wish I could keep them, but I won't have room for them because I want either black imbellis, imbellis, smaragdina, or mahachaiensis. Fortunately, I met someone on a betta forum who lives in nearby Sacramento who has guitar smaragdina, smaragdina, black imbellis, imbellis, mahachaiensis and I think stiktos. I'm definitely going to be checking with him. *sigh* guess after this much bad luck, it should be smooth sailing the rest of the way ................I wish. Not likely anyways..... Maybe it's about time I should start a new complex. Splendens haven't been that good to me lately. Ocelletas are supposed to be easy, but after hearing about how easy splendens are and trying them, I'm thinking I want to try hard lol. Survival of the most idiotic. You know nothing about a fish, therefore, it thrives, breeds, and overloads your tanks very quickly and frustrates fellow hobbiests who know that it shouldn't be that easy.


----------

